# Pregnancy side effects or pessarie side effects?



## Jack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello ladies. I had my FET nearly two weeks ago. We had two top quality three day embryos transferred and I go for blood test on Wednesday. Im taking 8mg ellest solo and cyclogest 400mg twice a day. My question is...my boobs are killing and I feel quite queasy and ratty. Could these be pregnancy symptoms or just the side affects of the meds. Has anyone had similar symptoms and gone on to have BFP? I'm so nervous about Wednesday, like all of u ladies I just want good news otherwise I'm scared I will go into a very deep dark hole I will struggle to get out of. We have a six year old son (conceived naturally) and I remember the sore boobs and queasy feeling. I have PCOS and had a hysteroscopy to remove uterine polyp back in JUne this year. Thank for reading and I look forward to hear your advice and stories xx Suzi xx


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Suzi,
I hate to say it, but while it could be the pregnancy symptoms, it could also be the progesterone :-/  On the plus side, I'm sure there will be people with those symptoms who went on to get a BFP.  however, I can also attest that i had very clear pregnancy symptoms  before I even had the ET, just from the progesterone.

Whatever the symptoms are from, best of luck for your BFP  

(oh, and if it's from the pregnancy, it would probably mean you're hcg is enough to poas at home, if you're that way inclined).


----------



## Jack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank u for getting back to me. I have two pregnancy tests upstairs shouting for me to use them. I might have to in the morning! The first week of 2ww went so fast and now these last few days are taking forever!!!! What is making it worse is that my brother announced they are having a baby and she is 5 weeks. God knows why they are telling people at such an early stage but it's making it very hard for me. If my result is negative I'm going to have to watch her grow and grow and have a baby and just accept it and be happy. Gutting x


----------



## Jack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok so.....just done a clear and simple 20miu preg test and I can see a very very faint line.....is a line a line I wish I could show one of u guys!!!! Aaaarrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jack, I just want to wish you all the best of luck and I hope you get your BFP. I'd test in the morning.
If it's any consolation, my sister in law is pregnant with twin girls, she's just over 20 weeks, I can't help think that if our fet doesn't work then it's going to be so hard on me I know you shouldn't think like that but it's only natural you do.


----------



## raylee (Aug 11, 2011)

I think a line is a good sign especially as your urine will be really diluted, so I'd do a test 1st thing in the morning to be sure. What test are you using?


----------



## Jack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a cheapie pound shop one...clear and simple 20mui. Amazing news for your sister in law but must be really tough on u. Xx


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Jack; any line is a bfp (as long as it's the right 'colour', otherwise it's an evaporation line, which are still *incredibly* faint).  probably pink in a pound shop cheapie, i'm guessing; faint is fine, just means your hcg is on the way up, as long as all progesses well. should get darker with time.

Congrats!


----------



## Jack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank u. It's definitely pink and has gotten darker. I don't have to stand near the window to see it!! Will let u no what the result is on wed. Thanks so much for talking, it really means a lot to get questions answered xx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Definitely sounds like you're pregnant!  Congratulations!


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

oops; sorry, i meant if you repeat the test, it should get darker as the days go by (assuming that your urine concentration remains about equal) ....


----------

